# PC-Netzteilstrom an Platine?



## dummer_schüler (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
 Ich bin in ner IT Schule und muss bald ein Projekt machen.
 Dazu hab ich mir eine Platine überlegt auf der LED's in einem Muster aufblinken und 4 7-Segment Anzeigen ein  Wort anzeigen. In einem Simmulationsprogramm läuft alles. Nun mein  Problem:
 Ich müsste die Platine an einen Stromanschluss von einem PC - Netzteil anschließen.
 Hat jemand erfahrung damit ob man sowas mit einem Adapter machen kann?

 Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

Nimm doch ne Batterie *fg* nen paar LED's kann man locker per Batterie betreiben ^^


----------



## dummer_schüler (17. Oktober 2004)

Ja ich weiss, aber mein Lehrer will das man für alles nur einen An/Aus Schalter braucht und da ich nen Teil der Platine noch über ein Programm ansteuern muss, also der PC auch eingeschaltet werden muss kann ich da keine Batterie benutzen.


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

Nimm doch einfach von einem 12V anschluss vom Netzteil den Strom... kauf dir nen adapter von den 4 Poligen auf irgendwas zwick eine Seite ab und löt das ganze auf deine Platine ^^ is ja kein Problem oder?


----------



## jörg r (18. Oktober 2004)

Nimm doch den USB-Anschluss, wenn Du den PC sowieso brauchst.


----------



## Skinner (18. Oktober 2004)

Ich würde den USB nicht nehmen der liefert die max. 500mA. Besser du hängst die wirklich mit nem Adapter an die 12V und gibts nen Vorwiderstand rein fertig.


----------



## dummer_schüler (18. Oktober 2004)

Gut und wie nennt sich so ein Adapter? Oder gibt es auf irgend einer Internetseite ein Foto davon? Ich kann mir noch nicht viel darunter vorstellen....


----------



## Skinner (18. Oktober 2004)

http://www.pc-icebox.de/de/dept_210.html dort Multi-Power Port . ungefähr so


----------



## dummer_schüler (19. Oktober 2004)

Danke! Wenn jemand noch ne Beispielseite kennt wär ich sehr dankbar!


----------

